# stunning 32



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

just seen this for sale
very plain but just looks stunning in the pics
???6????KANSAI????R34E/G????T/B????470PS - Yahoo!??????


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

That does look absoolutely stunning:clap:

Is it 770,000 yen?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I think it's the stance and the front lower splitter that does it- it does look very good, that's the sort of car that would sway me back into the GTR fold!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

git-r said:


> That does look absoolutely stunning:clap:
> 
> Is it 770,000 yen?


no

GA advertise on YA alot

their prices there on YA are not what the price of the car "actually" is

its just like a low reserve / bid in price

on their website it says "ASK"

its not 750k yen

GLOBAL AUTO?BNR32????


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

now that is nice!!!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

That IS nice.
I miss my 32


----------



## Samwest (Feb 23, 2009)

Wooooow


----------



## w12 yne (Feb 25, 2009)

very nice, nice example....


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

Gorgeous


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

u just have to love a black r32!!!!!


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Very clean and shinney lol

What make is the front lower splitter?


----------



## V1-Rotate (Aug 28, 2010)

Flattering stance + good knowledge of camera usage = hot pictures...


----------

